# VFA Dealers in the UK



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Coffee lovers!

My first Thread/post on this site.

I have recently been looking at the VFA Torino 1 Group espresso machine and have found it for £699 inc VAT on a site called MyEspresso. I was thinking of buying it in a few weeks time until i came across a thread on here about how bad the customer service is with this site. I was shocked at what i was reading about how he doesnt help and always talks down to customers, blaming them for faults. as you can imagine i dont want to even think about buying off this site now! But, they are the only dealer i found that stocks this machine. Is there any other dealers in the uk? If not i was thinking of a Fracino Cherub/Heavenly.

Kind Regards

Chris


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

I have had an email off Caffe Society and they have a reconditioned Brasilia Roma 1 group for £750 plus VAT (£1700 when new). Does anyone have any experience or knowledge of this machine?

Regards

Chris


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, deposit is down for the Brasilia. Shouldnt be too long before i have the machine.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds like a good buy. I had a go on a Brasilia at the Cafe Society stand at Caffe Culture. Nice machines. I liked their auto-dosing grinder too.


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Its definitely a jump from the Classic. It has a 2 liter boiler and weighs 28 kg! It also has to be plumbed in so, have to figure that bit out when i get it.

Caffe Society had a deal on their Brasilia grinders not too long ago, might be still on. they were at half price which was £399.

Regards

Chris


----------

